# Happy Birthday Heather!!!



## Candace (Nov 22, 2007)

I didn't notice your birthday cake down at the bottom until I read about it in a thread. I sure hope you are eating and drinking and trying to enjoy your day among the festivities! I will raise a toast to you today...Cheers!


----------



## TADD (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday! I hope it all goes well!


----------



## paphjoint (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heather !!


----------



## Nikolaus (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy birthday also from Germany and enjoy all your orchids, especially your Mexipediums!
HEllo from Germany
Nikolaus


----------



## rdlsreno (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday Heather!!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2007)

Yo wassup kid? Happy B-day!


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 22, 2007)

:clap: Double celebration! Hope you have a good one!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!! and on Thanksgiving? Well, that just means you have to drink twice as much..............take care, Eric


----------



## Greenpaph (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Heather!

Enjoy!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 22, 2007)

Toast to our wonderful administrator @ 'mummy' to younger members... =D Happy Birthday..!!


----------



## ohio-guy (Nov 22, 2007)

Happy B Day Heather!


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2007)

paphioboy said:


> Toast to our wonderful administrator @ 'mummy' to younger members... =D Happy Birthday..!!



Ai! 

Well, thank you all! 

Mummy's a little strong but I'll take it better this year than I did a few years ago. Hell, at this point, it may be my only chance!  


Thanks guys. 

When I was a child, I HATED my birthdate - first of all, it is in November, possibly the dreariest month in the year. It's on the horoscopal cusp (Scorpio/Saggitarius, who the hell am I?) I always had a damn turkey on my cake. Finally, my older sister's was exactly a week before mine; I didn't understand why she got to open presents first when I was little. I have definite b-day angst. 

However, it's nice to have the day off every eight years or so. Thanks for the well wishes. Means a lot to me!


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 23, 2007)

dang. i missed it!
happy freakin' birthday anyways!


----------



## TheLorax (Nov 23, 2007)

Happy belated birthday.


----------



## Gilda (Nov 23, 2007)

Hope you had a GREAT birthday and have many, many more ! Thanks for all you do here !:clap:


----------



## bench72 (Nov 23, 2007)

Happy belated Heather-day! Hope the birthday angst is fading away!


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 23, 2007)

happy belated b-day!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 23, 2007)

Too many guests for me to check in yesterday, so I missed your birthday, also, Heather. Hope it was great, and relaxing.


----------



## MoreWater (Nov 23, 2007)

happy belated bday! 

November is my favorite month, btw. Early winter/end of fall - the best time ever.


----------



## Sangii (Nov 24, 2007)

oups, late Happy Birthday Heather !


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 24, 2007)

late as always... happy birthday...:clap:


----------



## Corbin (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm late too but hope you had a very happy birthday.


----------



## Persephone (Nov 25, 2007)

*Sorry I missed it*

but here's your Belated HAPPY BIRTHDAY!

Poke: oke:


----------



## Heather (Nov 25, 2007)

Awesome! 
A virtual poke is almost as good as the real thing.


----------



## Ron-NY (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy belated Birthday Heather


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 26, 2007)

Happy Belated Birthday Heather!!!


----------



## Grandma M (Nov 26, 2007)

Belated - HAPPY BIRTHDAY. I missed your birthday because I was gone ...snow country.

I hope you got lots of orchids.


----------



## paphioland (Nov 26, 2007)

happy bday


----------



## practicallyostensible (Nov 26, 2007)

Yay!!!! Happy Birthday!!!!


----------

